# Tivo Roamio and Bluetooth



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi,
I have been away for a long time (2005) for back then I moved and give up my old tivo. Now I am back 

OK, I just got a Roamio setup and really like it (especially the WiFi) - GREAT!

Now, I am hard-of-hearing and I really would like to set up a Bluetooth dongle for my headphones.

My question is simple - "Is it possible?" And how do I do it.

I am thinking (hoping) that all I have to do is put a USB Bluetooth dongle in one of the USB slot in back. Or is this just wishful thinking 

Thanks ahead for any suggestions or options for I really appreciate it.

Thanks again,
dave


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

That is indeed wishful thinking, but not unreasonable. You can connect a keyboard or a tuning adapter to the the USB ports, but the TiVo will not support USB sound because the software support is not present in the TiVo OS. What you could do is connect a sound jack for a BT transmitter to the sound connector on the back of your TiVo, but that would be an unusual way to handle this issue.

It is more common for features on your TV or receiver to provide a solution for this problem. For example, my Yamaha receiver has a "party mode" sound connector in the back which I have cabled up to Sennheiser wireless headphones, so that the floor speakers are completely independent of the headphones. Some TVs and most higher-end receivers will also have headphone jacks which can be used with wired or wireless headphones. Some will support BT headphone connections. But if your current hardware doesn't have these features, connecting to the TiVo might be the cheapest way to go.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dave W said:


> Hi,
> Now, I am hard-of-hearing and I really would like to set up a Bluetooth dongle for my headphones.
> Thanks again,
> dave


Do you use BT headphones now, or is this a new project? Are you running HDMI to your TV or to a receiver? Is the TiVo the only device you want to use headphones with?

I'm asking so many questions because I have wireless headphones with my TiVo. Knowing how your stuff is configured will help make the best choice.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> That is indeed wishful thinking, but not unreasonable. You can connect a keyboard or a tuning adapter to the the USB ports, but the TiVo will not support USB sound because the software support is not present in the TiVo OS. What you could do is connect a sound jack for a BT transmitter to the sound connector on the back of your TiVo, but that would be an unusual way to handle this issue.
> 
> It is more common for features on your TV or receiver to provide a solution for this problem. For example, my Yamaha receiver has a "party mode" sound connector in the back which I have cabled up to Sennheiser wireless headphones, so that the floor speakers are completely independent of the headphones. Some TVs and most higher-end receivers will also have headphone jacks which can be used with wired or wireless headphones. Some will support BT headphone connections. But if your current hardware doesn't have these features, connecting to the TiVo might be the cheapest way to go.


Thanks for the feedback. When you said "connect a sound jack for a BT transmitter to the sound connector on the back of your TiVo", do you mean the *Digital Audio (optical)* input? Otherwise I do not have a sound connector on the back of my unit, unless it is the composite connector (which I have no idea what it does). Thanks again for your input


----------



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Do you use BT headphones now, or is this a new project? Are you running HDMI to your TV or to a receiver? Is the TiVo the only device you want to use headphones with?
> 
> I'm asking so many questions because I have wireless headphones with my TiVo. Knowing how your stuff is configured will help make the best choice.


Hi Joe,
Yes, this is a new project for I do have a set of BT headphones that I would like to use.
I am running HDMI from the TiVo to the TV. And yes again it is the only device for the headphones.

Any suggestion on how to do this?


----------



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

mdavej said:


> All you need is a cheap BT Adapter like you would get for a car radio and an audio breakout cable for your TiVo. Run the cable from the TiVo to the BT Adapter and either plug the USB into the TiVo or the wall for power.


Help me out here -
Is the BT adapter a USB type or what? And the audio breakout cable would connect where on the back of the TiVo Roamio? The DVR is connected by way HDMI (only way) to the tv. I have an older TV which makes it a littler harder. But I trying to see if it can be done before I waste the money if it can't. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dave W said:


> Thanks for the feedback. When you said "connect a sound jack for a BT transmitter to the sound connector on the back of your TiVo", do you mean the *Digital Audio (optical)* input? Otherwise I do not have a sound connector on the back of my unit, unless it is the composite connector (which I have no idea what it does). Thanks again for your input


Actually, either one would work if you had the appropriate BT device but I meant the composite connector. The BT adapter would have RCA audio input and a power source, perhaps USB, perhaps a wall wart. If you found one that had optical input that should work but I have no experience with that.

The composite connector has output three feeds: left audio, right audio, and SD video (the last you would ignore). You need a 3.5 mm breakout plug that you can buy from TiVo to get RCA outputs. It looks similar this:






​
You can find plugs like this from other sources that will work, but they may not have the correct color coding. In that case you would need to experiment to determine which plugs are audio. If you get them from TiVo that won't be a problem.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> Actually, either one would work if you had the appropriate BT device but I meant the composite connector. The BT adapter would have RCA audio input and a power source, perhaps USB, perhaps a wall wart. If you found one that had optical input that should work but I have no experience with that.
> 
> The composite connector has output three feeds: left audio, right audio, and SD video (the last you would ignore). You need a 3.5 mm breakout plug that you can buy from TiVo to get RCA outputs. It looks similar this:
> 
> ...


You give me an idea, now that I know what the composite connector is. Do you or anyone know if I was to put a BT transmitter into the composite outlet then it would work with my BT headphone, like the one shown below?
View attachment 36330


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dave W said:


> Hi Joe,
> Yes, this is a new project for I do have a set of BT headphones that I would like to use.
> I am running HDMI from the TiVo to the TV. And yes again it is the only device for the headphones.
> Any suggestion on how to do this?


No, since I don't use BT. I was using Sony but they were poor quality. I'm using AudioMX 31B now. I use the A/V output of my Roamio and just ignore the yellow wire. The audio is PCM, so sound effects can be loud. The audio outputs on a TiVo are line outs. So your headphones need to control the volume. If you hear an echo, the TV speakers will need to be disabled. I don't use my TV speakers.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mdavej said:


> I use something like this. TiVo has a jack on the back. You may need a couple of other adapters to get from TiVo Adapter to this device. Works fine on the many sources I use it with. 1/8" male stereo to left and right RCA (phono) female would probably do the trick. I don't remember what the breakout looks like exactly. Can't quite tell if those are male or female on ej's pic.
> https://www.amazon.com/Mpow-Bluetooth-Receiver-Streaming-Hands-Free/dp/B008AGQMQC/


There are three RCA female opposite the 3.5 mm jack that plugs into one's TiVo. (I don't really see how one could miss that.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dave W said:


> anyone know if I was to put a BT transmitter into the composite outlet then it would work with my BT headphone, like the one shown below?
> View attachment 36330


It depends upon whether the pinouts on the male plug for that Bluetooth device map to the same pinouts as the TiVo A/V Breakout cable (and, therefore, the pinouts required for the Mini's A/V port) and a photo comparison doesn't look good:


ej42137 said:


> The composite connector ... looks similar this:
> View attachment 36328​


See the following post for the TiVo AV Breakout cable's actual pinouts...

AV Jack Wiring?​
That said, worst case is you just have to use the TiVo AV Breakout cable (or equivalent) in combination with an RCA-to-stereo mini adapter cable (female to female) to make the necessary connection.

e.g. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009JFF7A


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath thinking TiVo might add that. My Samsung 49"UHD TV on the other hand does have bluetooth built in (no dongle needed) and will connect to headphones! 


Dave W said:


> Hi,
> I have been away for a long time (2005) for back then I moved and give up my old tivo. Now I am back
> 
> OK, I just got a Roamio setup and really like it (especially the WiFi) - GREAT!
> ...


Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------

